# Realistic Enclosures...



## VaranusDragon74 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alright People, I Need To See Some Realistic Enclosure Pics. .
I'll soon be trying my hand, at building an enclosure, and could use some help mimicking their natural habitat (or a great looking likeness).. 
What I have put on my list is :
Eco-Earth coconut fiber, a fogger or mister,
Some type of stone tiles for basking
(2 spots while a hatchling & juvenile), cork rounds
to be buried as tunnels, for the tegu...


----------

